# Lights back or sides



## acollins

I am wanting to put some lights on the outside of my new 6x12 trailer. Do you guys recommend putting them on the sides of the trailer or putting them on the back of the trailer or both. Thanks in advance.


----------



## LETemLand

I put lights out the back of my trailer and seems to work pretty good can grab the decoys and head strait out. I also put one smaller spot light of each side of the trailer in the front shining down by the sides to light up a little are to set up blinds and do other odds n ends. Seems to work pretty good.


----------



## acollins

Thanks for the info.


----------



## cut'em

If you have to walk out any distance into the field can the side light idea! Try walking back into bright lights in your eyes everytime I think it wont be worth it.
Just mt two pennies,
Cut'em


----------



## acollins

I ended up putting them on the back. I went to our local John Deere dealer and got some tractor floods the say they flood 50 feet wide and out 30 feet out.  They should work pretty well. I hope.


----------



## drakespanker12

put em on the sides, an maybe one small one in the back. we put three on one side, two in the corners and one in the middle then adjusted them at night an bolted em in. works real nice when setting up in the dark.


----------



## honkstopper

acollins said:


> I ended up putting them on the back. I went to our local John Deere dealer and got some tractor floods the say they flood 50 feet wide and out 30 feet out. They should work pretty well. I hope.


take them back and get the trapezoid ones (cast the light out farther)


----------



## reeltyme

I put lights on both the sides and the back. I put 2 trapazoid lights and 1 spotlight out the back and 2 spot lights for the sides. They all run off of 1 deep cell battery, last 5 -6 days on a single charge, and are on a switch on the sidewall of the trailer. All of the lights are mounted on magnets so they can be moved around on the outside of the trailer and aimed in different directions. I stick them on the inside the trailer for traveling and stick them on the outside for field setup. The magnets I got from the hardware store and can be bolted dirctly to the lights. The magnets are strong enough so the lights will not fall off during travel or in the field. This seems to work great if you have a smaller group setting up. 1 person to set up the blinds off the side of the trailer (using a spotlight) and a couple of people setting up the spread off the back (using the trapazoids and a spot). Hunted with many different people and they all commented on how well this set-up worked.


----------



## notesMN

Hey reeltyme- I like your idea with the magnets and deep cell set-up. Do you have any pics of your setup? How did you go about hooking all those lights up to the battery?? I'm definitely not an electrician, so any help on the setup would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## honkstopper

i did the same kind of setup with the deep cell. what u have to do is fun one wire from the negative to the trailer frame and one positive to the switch. then u run a wire from this to each light and connect the ground on the light directly to the trailer.


----------



## notesMN

Thanks Honkstopper, that sounds easy. Do you suggest using a specific gauge wire or does it not really matter? Also, did you use just a standard household light switch or some kind of toggle? Thanks again for the info!


----------



## tarren

I suggest you to placed lights on both the sides of your trailer as well as on the back side of the trailer as its looked very nice just place 2 lights on the back side and put 2 lights on the side linearly having some distance. It looks nice when sparks 
at night and give your trailer a different look.


----------



## Andy Weber

I got the same John Deere light you did, the floods, from one of our 8760s that we just sold. And mounted them on the back. THe bracket it had makes it swivel side to side, and up and down, so I bolted both to the steel above my back door, and depending on where I am setting up from the trailer, I can adjust them.
They have a big enough beam that I park straight and can turn them side ways and there is 360 coverage all the way around my rig.


----------



## sdmallardmasher

I just got done wiring my new rig. Ran lights off the back. 2 on each side. 1 trapezoid and 1 flood. Ran direct hot wire to the plug with an inline fuse. We used 12 guage wire. Will send ya pics if ya want.

Foiles Migrators Field-Staff
Big Foot Pro-Staff


----------

